# Falmouth PD Seasonal



## snapbox (Dec 28, 2005)

I've been told that Falmouth will be hiring summer officers soon... essentially to patrol Woods Hole on foot. Does anyone have any information on this, or the hiring process for temp. officers. I'm looking to start a career.


----------



## ArchAngel2 (Oct 11, 2005)

snapbox said:


> I've been told that Falmouth will be hiring summer officers soon... essentially to patrol Woods Hole on foot. Does anyone have any information on this, or the hiring process for temp. officers. I'm looking to start a career.


You need to call FPD 508-457-2527 and ask for Cpt. Mcmanimin (sp) they will put you on foot in the woods hole section of the town and forget about you for the rest of the summer. Also be careful they have a summer kid stationed at old silver beach, directing traffic all day, no cruiser etc. I thought they were getting rid of the summer specials:moon:


----------



## Nuclearaudio (Nov 3, 2005)

went to the website and couldnt find much info, any special requirements? other than a breathing human..lol


----------

